# Il Napoli ha rifiutato 39 mln per Diawara



## Andreas89 (15 Novembre 2016)

Secondo il _*Sun*_ il Napoli avrebbe rifiutato un'offerta da 39 mln di euro per Diawara, prelevato in estate dal Bologna. Peraltro il ragazzo sarebbe seguito da mezza Premier League.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Novembre 2016)

Pazzi, chi li offre e chi li rifiuta.


----------



## Heaven (15 Novembre 2016)

Ha giocato 2 partite col Napoli e già vale 40mln


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Novembre 2016)

Chi ha offerto quello vada da Empoli e veda Dioussè..


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Novembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Chi ha offerto quello vada da Empoli e veda Dioussè..



Impossibile, troppo scuro


----------



## Hellscream (15 Novembre 2016)

Certo.


----------



## sette (15 Novembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Chi ha offerto quello vada da Empoli e veda Dioussè..



sa fare la dab dance?


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (15 Novembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il _*Sun*_ il Napoli avrebbe rifiutato un'offerta da 39 mln di euro per Diawara, prelevato in estate dal Bologna. Peraltro il ragazzo sarebbe seguito da mezza Premier League.


Credo di essere uno dei pochi che in questo ragazzo non ci vede nulla di speciale...
Quantità ce ne mette parecchia ma di qualità?...io lo vedo spesso appoggiare al compagno più vicino e difficilmente prende il rischio di fare una giocata illuminante...
Inutile aggiungere che per quella cifra lo vendo con spese di spedizione a mio carico...


----------



## Butcher (16 Novembre 2016)

Tipico giocatore richiesto in Premier.


----------



## Jino (16 Novembre 2016)

Ma chi diavolo da 40 mln ad uno del genere!?


----------



## Igniorante (16 Novembre 2016)

Mah, gente che non sta bene con la testa


----------



## davoreb (17 Novembre 2016)

Non ci credo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Novembre 2016)

Calciominchiata


----------



## dottor Totem (20 Novembre 2016)

Diawara già al bologna aveva dimostrato di avere talento e col napoli è in continuo crescendo. 39M sono troppi ma che ci siano molti club interessati non è così strano. Deve crescere moltissimo tatticamente ma il giocatore, tenendo ben presente i suoi 19 anni, c'è e come.


----------

